# **Royal Fantasies 10th Annual Car Show**



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Due to scheduleing issue, we have moved the date of the show to 
August 2, 2009.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

thats the same date as los angeles cc show :0 :0 :0


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

hopefully we can make.one of the many good shows in so.cal


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

SOUTH COUNTY ROLLERZ WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## leo64 (Jun 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great show, hopefully will see u there.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DAM!! GONNA MISS IT!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

SUP TURTLE LIKE THE FLYER, SEE U GUYS CHANGED THE DATE. ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IM ROLLIN


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

can wait this is going to be a good one again :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

were looking good for aug 2


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

roll call :0 who is coming out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

SICK*SIDE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE AGAIN ,,,, :0


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: come on Aug 2 hurry up :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

roll call???? :dunno: :dunno: :h5:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jun 1 2009, 09:14 PM~14068128
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT UP BIRD. :wave:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT
What up gente!!!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

tranzformed bike club will be there :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)

BUMP TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 16 2009, 07:12 PM~14211084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i will be there just that flyer pump you up to bee there :biggrin:


----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rfivlife_@Jun 18 2009, 07:29 PM~14233588
> *
> *


yo who is this from AZ


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

TTT for IE shows


----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by inc motoring_@Jun 19 2009, 03:21 PM~14243886
> *yo who is this from AZ
> *


Javier 

Quien eres tu?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

IM THERE FO SHO


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

HEY RICH WHATS UP ITS JAMES UNIQUE DIECAST GIVE ME A CALL NEED TO TALK TO YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JDIECAST_@Jun 23 2009, 11:39 PM~14280588
> *HEY RICH WHATS UP ITS JAMES UNIQUE DIECAST GIVE ME A CALL NEED TO TALK TO YOU :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0
> *



I'll let Richard know. He dosent get on here to much.


----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

BIG Q VO TO THE ROYAL FANTASIES FAMLIA....... CANT WAIT FOR THE SHOW ITS GONNA BE A GOOD 1 HOMIES


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

WILL BE THERE.


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jun 28 2009, 06:37 PM~14323030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LETS ALL MEET UP THERE AT 7:30 AND KICK IT AND HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

18 days till show time. :biggrin: 

It's going to be a great day. Who else is coming out to support.....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT!!!!


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

WUZ CRACKIN TURTLE...... DAMMM ITS GONNA BE HOT THAT DAY HOMIE!!!!


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

:worship: LATINLIFE :worship: WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

couple more weeks.hey art you ready?i might bring Baloo's Jungle out!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT!!!!


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 20 2009, 12:16 PM~14525343
> *couple more weeks.hey art you ready?i might bring Baloo's Jungle out!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 ....Can i ride it :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 22 2009, 11:34 PM~14557287
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 ....Can i ride it :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :dunno: haven't put the training wheels on yet


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 27 2009, 02:03 PM~14594643
> *:dunno: haven't put the training wheels on yet
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 27 2009, 01:19 PM~14594844
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

6 days till show tiime. Who else is coming out.


----------



## TONYBOY V.P (Nov 27, 2006)

WHATS UP TURTLE ITS TONYBOY FROM PUBLICENEMY CARCLUB I`LL BE THERE


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

IMPERIALS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE :wave: :wave:


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

WUT UP.... 5 MORE DAYS  AND COUNTING. GONNA BE A GOOD 1!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALI909RIDER_@Jul 28 2009, 07:28 PM~14609745
> *WUT UP....    5 MORE DAYS  AND COUNTING.  GONNA BE A GOOD 1!!
> *


 :thumbsup: TTT!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ALMOST HERE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jul 27 2009, 11:12 PM~14601462
> *6 days till show tiime. Who else is coming out.
> *


WAT'S UP TURTLE, WHERE THE HECK IS RICK AT???


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONYBOY V.P+Jul 28 2009, 08:50 AM~14603460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Jojo. That fool is on his way home. We where here at my pad bullshittin.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

5 days left to go. :thumbsup: 

Make sure you all come out early to make sure you get in. Gates open at 5am. Dont get there late and risk not getting in. Its all good to bring coolers, but :nono: beer. Leave that for after the show.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ cc will be there


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

see everyone this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

Nosotros Car Club will be there!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife62_@Jul 29 2009, 01:11 PM~14620676
> *see everyone this weekend. :thumbsup:
> *


 bright and early!!! :werd: :werd:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

T.T.T :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 28 2009, 05:59 PM~14608753
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jul 28 2009, 07:54 AM~14603492
> *IMPERIALS WILL BE THERE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

2 MORE DAYS TO GO... GONNA BE A GOOD 1!!!!


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

2 MORE DAYS TO GO... GONNA BE A GOOD 1!!!!


----------



## Mr 50 Chevy (Nov 12, 2008)

EMPIRE CLASSICS will be there its gonnaa be a good one :420: :420: :420: :h5: :h5: :werd:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Thats right boys and girls 2 days 2 go. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Make sure you get there early. Gates open at 5am. 
:nono: :nono: :nono: BBQ's or BEER. Leave that for after the show. 
Ice Chests with water and soda is all good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Mr. 50 Chevy I see you :nicoderm: Come find me when your ready to burn that uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

WE WILL BE THERE ALL CRUDOS BUT THERE


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 20 2009, 02:12 PM~14248403
> *TTT for IE shows
> *


YOU SAID IT SERGIO..


----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)

see everybody tomorrow!!


----------



## inc motoring (Mar 28, 2009)

here it is people tommorro the big day for the inland empire be or you are going to have to wait a whole another year to witness the spectaclur event of the year at corona high school :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:       :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

TTT for IE shows !!!!


----------



## onefattboy909 (Jan 2, 2009)

is there going to be a luxury category for newer cars?


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Everybody ready for tomorrow???? It's going to be a great show. Be there early make sure you get in. 

$5 dollar admission for the general public. Where else can you check out some of the cleanest ride SoCal has to offer on Sunday afternoon with the family. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Bring your cameras :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

Cleaning the ride for tomorrow see you guys at the show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SHOWTIME :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

almost time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

good luck with the show today, fellas.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

show was packed and damn hot too!!!good turn out.when i left they were turning cars away.that's how packed it was.big ups to ROYAL FANTASIES :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

Its almost 1 and theres gotta be atleast 400 cars here. Really good show. Judging going good and atmosphere is great. Lets just hope for alittle bit more breeze


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

da pic's


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

Gotta give props to a bad ass show. Everything ran smooth, cool rides, and great atmosphere. Winning 2nd place mild custom elco aint to bad either. Thank you Royal Fantasies for a great show. Tradition Inland Empire. 


P.s. Will definately be there again next year


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

GREAT EVENT WELL ORGANIZED GOOD TURN OUT BY 9:30AM THEY WHERE TURNING CARS AWAY DUE TO NO MORE SPACE ALL I CAN SAID I WAS A GOOD SHOW GREAT QUALITY RIDES ILL BE THERE FO SHO NEXT YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

ME AND ANOTHER MEMBER WERE ON OUR WAY DOWN THERE BUT MY CAR OVERHEATED AND HAD TO GET TOWED HOME..LOOKED LIKE A VERY GOOD TURNOUT. TRADITION INLAND EMPIRE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

On behalf of Royal Fantasies C.C i would like to thank everyone who came out to our show today. It was a great turnout. There was close to 400 cars and 80 bikes. We want to thank everyone for the patience while waiting in line and for putting up with the heat. With out everyones support we would not be able to hold a show of this caliber year after year. Thanks to all our vendors and sponsors. Everyone who came out just to look around and to all the riders who came out to show.

Who ever got pictures please post them up.


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks for the love great show we will be back next year ol skool wayz high desert







1st place street mild blue 79


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin: GREAT SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

PROPS TO ALL MY BROTHAS AND SISTAS THAT TOOK HOME THAT IRON YESTERDAY AT THE ROYAL FANTASIES CAR SHOW IN CORONA


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Aug 3 2009, 11:00 AM~14659747
> * PROPS TO ALL MY BROTHAS AND SISTAS THAT TOOK HOME THAT IRON YESTERDAY AT THE ROYAL FANTASIES CAR SHOW IN CORONA
> 
> 
> ...



WISH i COULD OF BEEN THERE NEXT YEAR SHOW DOWN WILL CONGRADS MY ULTIMATE CREW THATS BIG PROPS ROYAL FANTASIES


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

THIS WAS ONE HELL OF A SHOW... AND ALSO VERY "HOT" DAY. BUT WITH ALL SAID AND DONE, IT WAS OF THE HOOK. GOTTA GIVE IT TO ROYAL FANTASIES FOR PUTTING UP A GREAT SHOW. ALOT OF NICE CARS, GLAD I WAS NOT A JUDGE. SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NOW WE NEED MORE PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SamuraiKing (Nov 22, 2008)

good show will be there again next year :thumbsup: :thumbsup: but still waiting for more pics!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Had a good time, great show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Good show...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

"<a href=\'http://coupon.jackinthebox.com/coupon/two-free-tacos_20090804.php#;\' target=\'_blank\'>"JACK IN THE BOX" COUPON 4 FREE TACOS</a>


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SamuraiKing_@Aug 3 2009, 09:26 PM~14666731
> *good show will be there again next year  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: but still waiting for more pics!
> *


X2


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

HAD A GOOD TIME REALLY NICE SHOW AS ALWAYS :biggrin:


----------

